# Arrow for 40lb bow



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Looking for an all around arrow that’s durable w high foc / protective collar any thoughts on start point for spine etc.
?


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Your worried about foc, but don't know what spine to start with?


----------



## RWGreen (Nov 4, 2018)

If you're thinking about a high FOC, get a test pack directly through GrizzlyStik. I think 400 spine may be the weakest they offer, but you should be able to get a test pack of 400's that are pre-cut to two or three different lengths and with outserts or with Ethics inserts. Assuming you have a pretty efficient 40# recurve (or supercurve), you should be able to find a good fit with those. I've found them to pretty doggone durable and consistent. 

I'm sure others will chime in with great recommendations. Good luck!


----------



## Toxalot (Nov 17, 2019)

What is the centershot capability of the bow? What kind of string? Rest or shelf? Arrow length you want in finished product? How heavy is your FOC? Frankly, we need lots more information.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Can’t give any reasonable suggestion without knowing your draw length and preferred arrow length.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

RWGreen said:


> If you're thinking about a high FOC, get a test pack directly through GrizzlyStik. I think 400 spine may be the weakest they offer, but you should be able to get a test pack of 400's that are pre-cut to two or three different lengths and with outserts or with Ethics inserts. Assuming you have a pretty efficient 40# recurve (or supercurve), you should be able to find a good fit with those. I've found them to pretty doggone durable and consistent.
> 
> I'm sure others will chime in with great recommendations. Good luck!


A 400 arrow would seem mighty stiff for a 40lb bow.


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

I use full length 400’s from 41# Max 6 limbs at 31” draw. 500’s work well too but with a light tip.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

400s would likely be too stiff. A lot more info is needed like exact draw length, are you shooting off of the shelf or a rest and what is your intended purpose, targets or hunting. I would start with full length 600 spine carbons with feathers and go down in stiffness from there. 100 or 125 grain field point to start. I shoot two different recurves at 50 pounds but I am only pulling to 27 inches, so I am only getting 47/48 pounds out of the 50 pound limb. For both bows, one is a shelf shooter and one has a rest, 400 spine arrows with 125 grain field tips/broadheads work well.


----------



## 1canvas (Mar 29, 2009)

For my 40lbs I’m shooting full length 600 carbons with feathers off the shelf with 150grn heads and 50grn inserts.


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

Call LAS and ask to speak to one of their traditional guys. Tell him what bow, string, draw weight and draw length. In carbon, I prefer the Easton Aftermath. 6mm diameter but with inserts. They have a polished finish so they are easier to pull from targets than my GoldTips. For the same price you can also get XX75 arrows or shafts. These will be far straighter and more consistent in spine and weight that carbons costing much more. And I find aluminums easier to tune.


----------



## Dartwick (Oct 28, 2019)

If you dont know enough to realize that your draw length is just as important as your bow weight in figuring spine - how did come to be worrying about FOC?


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Than you all. I’ve been shooting compound fingers last two years due to mtn bike fall. I have been messing w my new dryad 40lb limbs turned done and have fmj, victory arrows flying pretty well but waiting for new lighter uhka recurve limbs that show up today. Ilf allowing these to tune pretty well but going to shoot light limbs for a few months to dial in form again. Dryad limbs are zippy for sure very impressed just need to work on strength.


----------



## AZtrad (Mar 7, 2016)

Depending on your draw length, how much point weight you want to shoot will determine the spine you need. So you are shooting ILF? For a 40# bow you will probably need 600 spine. Most of my bows in the 40-43# range like a 600 spine. One of my bows that is not cut to center and is a hill style longbow even needs a 700 spine for 40# at my draw length.


----------



## Bowmania (Jan 3, 2003)

This will give you a better understanding of why no one can answer your question. www.fenderarchery.com/blogs/archery-info/basic-tuning.

Call Lancaster.

Bowmania


----------



## westksbowhunter (Sep 23, 2002)

700 or 600 spine depending on how much weight you want up front and how long you prefer to keep your arrows. I shoot a [email protected] recurve that I draw 27 inches. The best arrow for me is a 670 spine CE Heritage 75 with a 125 grain broadhead. Weighs right 421 grains full length. A 400 spine is absolutely ridiculous. Just remember that most hunters are shooting an arrow that is too stiff. Soften up the spine and watch your shooting improve. The only way to tune is with a bare shaft.


----------



## creidv (Sep 21, 2008)

Type of bow and draw length make a significant difference. Like I said, for me, at 31 draw with super hooks, 400’s give me the arrow weight I like. Same bow at 27” couldn’t begin to push them. 
For my setup, 600’s wouldn’t work.


----------



## DCRICE1 (Mar 21, 2020)

My 19" Satori makes the 40 lb. limbs drop to 38 lbs.. My 26.5" draw makes that 38 about 36 at the nock. That makes 600 v-forces fly straight with 30" and 125 grain tips.


----------



## RWGreen (Nov 4, 2018)

1canvas said:


> A 400 arrow would seem mighty stiff for a 40lb bow.


Not in my experience, but I shoot full-length 340's and 400's with 225 gr.+ up front in many of my 40# to 46# bows. Trajectory drops off significantly beyond about 23 or 24 yards, though.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

Been messing w super light victory 350 w 145 head. Just stuff I have as i shoot compound fingers too. 400 fmj since Ilf risers shoots well also till I get to my bow shop to paper tune a bare shaft. May try an x impact or another brand w a collar. I shoot at everything stumps, air targets so tough is key


----------



## c_m_shooter (Aug 15, 2018)

Why would you have your shop tune a bareshaft? Their release and draw length will be nothing like yours. You still haven't told us your draw length, yet people are still making suggestions. I am so confused by this thread.


----------



## Az archery (Jun 9, 2020)

All I was looking for was what tough arrows / up front ideas for a 40 lb bow. I mostly shoot compound fingers w full length fmj w 100 to 125 up front 400 spine. Picked up new Uhka limbs that max out at 35 on 19” riser. My longbow limbs I ordered checked out heavier than 40 so ended up ( I bareshaft at the range) with gold tip velocity 500 almost full length w 100 gr tip will fletch w 4” trad vanes for 3D . Uhka super smooth amazing really for $350 hard to beat. 27 1/2 to 28 is my draw length ... thank for replies


----------



## Tradhunternj (Jul 7, 2020)

400 would be to heavy of spine look in the 600 spine area add heavier inserts and heavy head to achieve higher foc


----------

